# So there's this little bug walking around on the inside of my 5D3 focus screen.



## GuyF (Jul 1, 2014)

While out for a walk around my local forest I discovered some sort of tiny bug wandering aimlessly across my focus screen (didn't change lens while out there). Got back home and checked which side of the focus screen it's on. _Sigh_, yup, it's inside the screen so no easy way of getting to it without using a hammer.

So the question is, should I

1. Ignore it. As long as it's on the focus screen, it isn't scuffing up my sensor with its hobnail boots.
2. Leave the lens off overnight and place the body next to a saucer of milk hoping that will entice the little critter out.
3. Use this as an excuse to sell the body and wait for the next big thing.

Useful suggestions please.

(Yes, I know if I'd just bought a 1DX I could remove the focus screen etc. etc.)

Thanks all.


----------



## mackguyver (Jul 1, 2014)

That's happened to me, too, and the little guy eventually crawled or flew away. If it justifies a new body then you need to seek help for your G.A.S.


----------



## Sporgon (Jul 1, 2014)

GuyF said:


> (Yes, I know if I'd just bought a 1DX I could remove the focus screen etc. etc.)
> 
> Thanks all.



A removable screen isn't always the answer. I had a bug wandering over the screen of my 5DII. To add insult to injury it would make obscene gestures as I was composing pictures. When I got home I went to fetch the screen tweezers only to find it had wandered off, so by removing the screen I couldn't find it anyway. I just hoped that it wasn't a pregnant bug that had decided to nest in my camera. I'm guessing it's now died of starvation or old age.


----------



## lintoni (Jul 1, 2014)

Is your 5d3 one of those that has a problem with the light when the lens cap is on? (Check the serial no.) If so, now might be the time to get that fixed and let Canon clean the camera for you...


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jul 1, 2014)

Would that be a hardware bug, or a firmware bug


----------



## the blackfox (Jul 1, 2014)

hopefully it will soon bugger off


----------



## Valvebounce (Jul 2, 2014)

Hi Guy. 
I would not put it next to the milk, the co2 from the cat's breath might alert the bug to a predator and prevent his departure, also cats are very messy drinkers and milk in the body may be more detrimental than the bug! I would try a small amount of sugar syrup or better still if you are able to identify the species you can entice it out with the correct nutrition! :
I do hope it leaves of its own accord. 

Cheers Graham.


----------



## ScottyP (Jul 2, 2014)

I don't suppose your leaf blower has a HEPA filter built in?


----------



## GuyF (Jul 2, 2014)

Thanks for all the suggestions!

Mackguyver - GAS is only a problem if you accept it as one!

Lintoni - my serial number isn't one of the affected ones.

Valvebounce - I don't have a cat but wondered if I should send in a spider to get the bug then a sparrow to get the spider then a cat to get the sparrow etc. In the end I was trying to wrangle a great white shark to get the tiger which ate the kangeroo (don't ask).

I'll take some shots later to see what it's written on the sensor. Probably something snooty about having lived in a Hasselblad for a while.

Take care.


----------



## Viggo (Jul 2, 2014)

Do a few bursts, it might fall down and get decapitated by the mirror.


----------



## infared (Jul 2, 2014)

I had this problem. I simply attached the 100mm f/2.8L IS Macro and started shooting similar bugs mating. He ran right out of my mirror box to get some action. (If you do not own the 100mm f/2.8L IS Macro I suggest you buy one. This will accomplish 3 things. It will get rid of your bug, make him happy AND satisfy any G.A.S. pains that may be lingering in you. So it's a win/win/win! 8) ) 
I you want to go the distance, you would also have the opportunity to shoot a photo series of your bug copulating, therefore preserving the memory and justifying your G.A.S. by having utilized your gear!


----------



## Valvebounce (Jul 2, 2014)

Hi Guy. 
Very good, glad this trauma has not affected your sense of humour! 
The rest of you have a great sense of humour, some of the funniest solutions to a problem.

Cheers Graham.



GuyF said:


> Thanks for all the suggestions!
> 
> Mackguyver - GAS is only a problem if you accept it as one!
> 
> ...


----------



## StephenC (Jul 2, 2014)

I had ants in mine. They were coming and going through the little holes to the right of the lens (microphone?). In the end I put an ant bait next to the camera ans squashed every one that escaped so they wouldn't crawl back in and die inside. I found if you blew into the holes they would scurry around - didn't help evict them though.


----------



## alliumnsk (Jul 2, 2014)

GuyF said:


> So the question is, should I


take a picture of the bug.


----------

